# frequent pooing and nappy rash



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

My lo has been pooing more the last few days than normal before the weekend she had poo that was like paste now its frothy lumpy and a bit loose she also has a nappy rash too. I think she has started teething as she is drooling etc. Do you think its a bug or teething? She isn't lethargic or anything just concerned as the nappy rash looks painful.
Thanks 
And congrats on your pregnancy x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you 4hope!!

if she's still feeding well and happy in herself it probably is her teeth, my tip would be to use olive oil on a cotton wool pad instead of wetting it with water and clean her soiled bottom with the olive oil, this stops the sting of water and also leaves a residue that acts as a moisturiser, it works a treat 

Nic
Xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Ur welcome 
Thanks I'll give it a try would grapeseed oil or almond oil do the same?
Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Any oil would do, we just tend to use olive oil at work due to the incidence of nut allergies! Aracus oil works well because it's a bit thicker so stays on the skin a bit longer but obviously only use if your sure she hasn't got a but allergy 

Nic
Xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Nic I'll use the grapeseed oil that I've been massaging her with xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Good stuff xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Nic 
Sorry to bother you again my lo still has the nappy rash and its getting worse I've tried metanium since Sunday but it seems to be spreading like red spots on her bottom some are like the heads have come off. I'm now trying sudocream. My hv mentioned thrush could this be it?
X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It could be but I really couldn't say without seeing it, are you still using oil? Can you ask you HV to have a look so she can do a prescription for you if needed?

Nic
Xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi, I stopped using it this afternoon. The hv is off on a Friday  . This may sound silly but dh has just told me this afternoon that he had an itchy toe when I looked I could see it was a fungal infection so sent him to the chemist. He regularly has a bath with Rosie could she have got it from him? Could I pm U a picture tomorrow morning?
Thanks x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It could be, I think your best bet would be for someone to actually have a look for you as pictures can be misleading, thrush usually looks red and inflamed with bits of creamy discharge, I would continue using olive oil as it will stop the stinging when your cleaning her which water will be doing 

Nic
Xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok thanks Nic x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No probs Hun, I hope it clears up very soon and you get sorted 

Nic
Xx


----------

